# What is going on in ND? Is this why you don't like NRs



## live_4_quack (Mar 1, 2007)

www.cbsnews.com/stories/2007/07/27/ap/s ... 6554.shtml

Sorry, I had to do it.  Too funny. :lol:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Guy was supposed to get married on Saturday after that escapade, and it wasn't his fiance he was caught with........Wonder if that wedding happened!!!!????


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

The sub-title of the story says "North Dakota Man...", but the article states he was from Moorhead. Which one is it??? Must be a MN resident! :lol:


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

You have to remember that everything betwwen Chicago and the Pacific rim states are considered "flyover " states, and reporters are too ignorant and/or arogant to care.

Unless there is another article by another newspaper out there, there was no mention of a wedding in the linked article above.

_"The woman had not been formally charged."_
I call that discrmination. A complete double standard. And wimmin complain they have less rights, yeah right.

_"While investigating the incident, a friend of the couple directed police to the backyard of the home"_
Some friend! :roll:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> Unless there is another article by another newspaper out there, there was no mention of a wedding in the linked article above.


Fargo Forum!!!


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

so, you think hes a member of the forum? i wouldnt have trouble believing it about some of you crazy sob's :laugh: .

lmfao, btw.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

> Blair was still wearing a kilt and "FOR SALE" T-shirt when he appeared by video in court Friday morning.


Classy - I'm sure the judge was impressed.


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

I don't know him personally, but know some people that do. last I heard the wedding had been "postponed".


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

This could be the start of another TV series but what would you name the show?


----------



## live_4_quack (Mar 1, 2007)

*Both of them had been drinking, Claus said*

Tell me that is not a contender for the "duh" statement of the year.


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

I am glad they were at lease they had an excuse!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

I wonder if she would have felt it if the police would have tazed him to get them to break it up, since he was plugged into her. :lol:


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## upland420 (Dec 27, 2004)

live_4_quack said:


> *Both of them had been drinking, Claus said*


There isnt enough booze in the world! Did you see HER picture?  :eyeroll: uke:


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

upland420 said:


> live_4_quack said:
> 
> 
> > *Both of them had been drinking, Claus said*
> ...


It was dark!!!!!!!!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

neb_bo said:


> so, you think hes a member of the forum? i wouldnt have trouble believing it about some of you crazy sob's :laugh: .
> 
> lmfao, btw.


No, The Fargo Forum is the name of Fargo's Newspaper.

Actually, The guy looked alittle like Mossy Mo!!!  :wink:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Boy ...the reporter for the Fargo Forum did a number on this guy...

Him, his family, the hoochie he was with, his business, his fiance...looks like they all got there fifteen minutes of fame out of this one! :lol:


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Was she hot? :lol:


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

> No, The Fargo Forum is the name of Fargo's Newspaper.


i meant nodak. it wouldnt take much to convince me it was one of you. cant blame the guy, when opportunity nocks, i always answer too.


----------



## goldhunter470 (Feb 25, 2005)

Madison said:


> Was she hot? :lol:











Um. No.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

I heard from a close family friend (his not mine) the wedding did not happen.....


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Hey now guys, everyone needs a lil lovin


----------



## goldhunter470 (Feb 25, 2005)

USSapper said:


> Hey now guys, everyone needs a lil lovin


True. But that's a whole LOT of lovin!!!


----------



## mshutt (Apr 21, 2007)

True everybody needs some lovin, but there is a line that should not be crossed.Haha and that guy crossed it TWICE!


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Damn we better rewrite the scales.... So how many beers does it take to make a dog look like a fox? 10 ain't enough! uke: What an idiot!


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

zogman said:


> I heard from a close family friend (his not mine) the wedding did not happen.....


It's not over till the fat Lady sings!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

That just goes to show you, there someone for every one.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

280IM said:


> zogman said:
> 
> 
> > I heard from a close family friend (his not mine) the wedding did not happen.....
> ...


She is singing at his funeral----ooops I meant Wedding?









:laugh:


----------

